# Sig Sauer P229 Nitron



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Nice. I only have full size Sigs. Thought about adding a mid size.


----------



## fadlirya (Oct 31, 2019)

Looks Great


----------



## Rock185 (Oct 26, 2012)

Very nice Slugo. I'm a very long time 229 fan myself, and have owned several. Currently have 1995 and 2017 versions, both in 9MM.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Awesome!


----------

